# Can I get a few likes!!?? Please?



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Reese-Outdoors/308588482498062
Trying to win a few new calls, if I could get a few like on my photo, over that way! Please!!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

which one is your picture?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Corey Groff


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't find your photo!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Can't find your photo!


 It's the one with the pic. of the 5 ton full of Yote's!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Done! Smile next time you miserable looking sod! lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's the one with the two yotes and the sign correct ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

OK good. Done and good luck Corey !!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all! if you can not find it, it is in his photo album


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

DONE, GOOD LUCK


----------

